
Twitter Password Breach Leads to “Aging” Advice - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2012/11/13/twitter-password-breach-leads-to-aging-advice/
======
proksoup
Maybe OWASP needs an update too?
<https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Allowing_password_aging>

